# Sound file



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

We are trying to get the Fowl Obsession calls name out in utah because they are from illinois and not many people have herd of them. So would anyone be interested in me posting up a soundfile of the Fowl Obsession fully loaded duck call or cranked up goose call?


----------



## duckkiller31 (May 25, 2012)

I'll take the actually call. If your giving smothing away


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I'd be interested in both.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I will get one posted up as soon as i can.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry I took so long getting it up. Just messing around with the fully loaded single reed so tell me what you think.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytlrmsqj ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

When and where is your calling contest? I saw on KSL
Who is judging?


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

Bret said:


> When and where is your calling contest? I saw on KSL
> Who is judging?


would also like to know
Why are you guys throwing it all over ksl? why not put it up on here or the fuge.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Bret said:
> 
> 
> > When and where is your calling contest? I saw on KSL
> ...


Sorry guys I am not the one on ksl advertising the contest. I am on the Fowl Obsession calls pro staff and was asked to spread the word in Utah because not many people know about us. But I do know the contest that is advertised on ksl is going to be in august some time. oh and how did I sound? I will take and advice.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

My bad I shouldn't assume things. I thought that was what they were calling their stuff. My apologies.
Chuck I did find info on FB first sat in August they are saying. I'm skeptical about this one.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bret said:


> My bad I shouldn't assume things. I thought that was what they were calling their stuff. My apologies.
> Chuck I did find info on FB first sat in August they are saying. I'm skeptical about this one.


No problem Bret that is the reason I am spreading the word about our calls because not many people in Utah know about us. Come to think of it I am the only pro staff member that is outside of Illinois. The people in Utah are called Wild Fowl Boys if anyone wanted to know.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the sound file for the cranked up goose call. Again I am not a world champion but if you have any advice that can help me become a better caller I would love to hear it. Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfSRzQd ... e=youtu.be


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

sorry man. I thought you were associated with those guys. Biggest thing I would tell you to work on is cutting off each of your notes, don't yodel. 

I'm pretty skeptical about this one too, kind of sounds like a round up the neighbors to judge kind of thing. I tried to call them and just tell them to just show up and be a sponsor for one of our other contests. I don't want to see a bunch of po dunk calling contest going on. But if a bunch of legit guys are going to show then I will be their in a heartbeat and I know Ryan said he would too.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

If somebody knows these guys tell them to come and put something up here.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know, after reading the ad in KSL it sounds like to me they think they not much talent round these parts.  I am thinking of going to see if I could learn a thing or two or even three.



Chuck said:


> sorry man. I thought you were associated with those guys. Biggest thing I would tell you to work on is cutting off each of your notes, don't yodel.
> 
> I'm pretty skeptical about this one too, kind of sounds like a round up the neighbors to judge kind of thing. I tried to call them and just tell them to just show up and be a sponsor for one of our other contests. I don't want to see a bunch of po dunk calling contest going on. But if a bunch of legit guys are going to show then I will be their in a heartbeat and I know Ryan said he would too.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

That is what I was thinking Brent. It is about time someone got up there and showed us all how its done. I wish they had ten years ago. It would have saved a lot of growing pains.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

I just read the last ad they put up, what's up with that? I don't think they even know that we do have contests here.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i cant not find that ad you guys are talking about.please post up a link to it.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

We probably shouldn't jack this guys thread anymore sorry SR.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

found it.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Bret said:


> We probably shouldn't jack this guys thread anymore sorry SR.


No problem Bret. since you are the one that is teaching the duck calling class can you give me some advice on my duck calling? My calling sounds better if I do the notes separate like a hunting situation but I was just trying to get a sound file up so people could hear the calls. Oh and thanks for any tips.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

SR give me a call and we will for through it together over the phone . That way we can pick it apart and you will be able to understand better . The best time for me would be between 5:00-5:45 tonight or most anytime Friday afternoon or evening. 801-663-3877


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

i


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Wild Fowl Boys are here now!!! Im the owner Cody Mitchell! And yes we do make calls here in Utah, and yes there will be a contest on Aug 4th in Lehi Utah (If we can get enough participants)!!! Sorry have not posted on here just found this site late last night after turning some calls!


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

But i see now the support here in Utah! Its not po dunk were a start up company bringing more than just calls! Decoys boats motors and just about everything! But i see now how this site is!


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

and if it helps any cody king will be one of the judges on the event! Tried to get Carl to help but i guess he wants nothing to do with it. Kind of hard to get this thing going when everyone wants to either run their mouth or deny us the first minute they see us


----------



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm Dustin Wall, a partner of Wild Fowl Boys. I think there has been a huge miss understanding going on here! I think that people have misunderstood our advertising on ksl and that could go both ways. We are trying to help make waterfowling a great thing and were not trying to step on anybody's feet to do it. We have tried to find out about calling contests here in Utah and all we could find are two, and by no means did our ad on ksl mean that we think there isnt anybody in Utah that can call good, it was ment to be the exact opposite. I was acctually shocked to read that that's how it was taken by a couple guys on here. As far as I'm concerned we have asked from help from a couple guys around Utah that have been in the calling contest world, and no one seems to want to help so if we have done something wrong it's been thru trial and error. We are trying to make this contest as legit as possible the only way we have figured out how. If anyone on here is willing to help, we are all ears just contact me or cody, but to sit on here and say we are po dunk is just wrong when you don't even know us in the first place. I would like to say i am glad we found this site and I'm hoping in the future that this could be a great place to talk.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum fellas. Glad to see that you made it over to give some clarification on what was going on here.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Dustin and good luck on your new venture!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Your add did come off that way no question. There wasn't just one or two reading it like that. Your approach is all wrong. Hey there are no hard feelings on my part. I talked with Cody a little bit yesterday. Unfortunately I was in the middle of something and couldn't talk for very long. I will call you back today so we can Finnish our conversation no use fooling around with it here
the I am glad you guys found a few of us.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bret said:


> can Finnish our conversation......


 ?









Just razzin you Bret :lol:


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Bad spelling?


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

It also kind of bugs me i add a posting here about my contest im trying to put together, Like everyone seem to wanted, yet still no response.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

WildFowl2479 said:


> It also kind of bugs me i add a posting here about my contest im trying to put together, Like everyone seem to wanted, yet still no response.


So, where is your store located? What are the hours? What do you carry?

Where will the calling contest be held? Who will be the judges?

Some more detals would certainly help out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> WildFowl2479 said:
> 
> 
> > It also kind of bugs me i add a posting here about my contest im trying to put together, Like everyone seem to wanted, yet still no response.
> ...


Jeff,
In all fairness to them, he did post a big ad, which is not allowed, so I deleted it. It is ok to post such info to a response like yours, so here it is. The forum just doesn't allow commercial advertising. 


> Hey everyone, were a new Utah based waterfowling company!!! We sell all sorts of decoys, calls and camo. Pretty much same stuff as cabelas without the huge mark-up! Im building this company special for the average hunter! We offer many activities also! August 4th we will be hosting a duck calling contest IF we have enough people interested in signing up! Also a lot more contest through waterfowl season! To much to list that im bringing this beautiful state in the waterfowl industry so if you have questions or anything contact me by email [email protected] or phone (Cody) 8018224020 We also make 100% pure CUSTOM HAND MADE duck calls for a reasonable price. Hope to talk to you soon!!!!!! PS I saw a post down lower about higdon decoys and we can get them so much cheaper for you than cabelas!


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

Cody, just wanted to clear a few things up here. I have been doing a little research and have to agree with the folks on this board. I origianally told you that it may work out that I would be able to judge your contest, although, I would strongly suggest that you postpone this deal and mend a few relationships with some of the callers in the state. You have ALOT of work ahead of you before you hold a successful contest. It's not Them "running their mouths" it's constructive critasism, and should be used for that reason. Their is some great contest callers in this state and you need to know who they are prior to holding a contest. Bret has straight up offered you help and information on this deal, but it doesn't seem like you are willing to accept the help. He is one of the most, if not the most, experienced duck caller in the state. He is one guy I would get to know, if you plan getting into the contest scene. Here are a few things that are a MUST before holding a contest.

- a venue
- help
- types of contest
- judges
- prizes

You should have these things pinned down "prior" to advertising for your contest. Now, if this is a deal just to get your company name out their, good luck! If that's the case you will be short lived and we won't have to be worrying about having this conversation next year. I would suggest; (you, yourself) calling in a couple local contest, just to learn the ropes and rubbing shoulders with the guys who will make you contest successful, or you and your buisiness partners helping out with some local conservation projects, i.e frag control... I think this will be a much better way to get you name out there. I promise you, if you throw a contest and its a unorganized, thrown together deal, just to pimp "Wild Fowl Boys", it won't give you the reputation you are looking for. As for now, I am going to withdraw my name from this deal, although, if you get serious about holding a contest, and truly want to do it for the reason; that you enjoy contest calling, and not to pimp your buisiness. I would be happy to help.

Thanks, Cody King.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Cody K,
Cody and I just had s really nice conversation. I will give you a call in a while. He has a lot of work to do you are right but I think he is now at least headed in the right direction. He will need your help. I will call you.


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

Cody, I just taled to Bret. Give me a call when you can. I sent you my phone # on FB.


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks all the help guys!!! Sorry for all of the stuff that has gone on but we will make this thing happen in a nice manner!!! We will get this thing going, and hope it becomes a good event! So what would everyone rather on the date september 8th or the 15th??? Or any other suggested dates?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I think The 15th is most likely Cabelas contest.


----------



## WildFowl2479 (Jun 30, 2012)

so how bout the 8th? The first is dove opener and the 22 is the youth duck opener from what i hear?


----------



## Cody_King (Jan 23, 2011)

Bret I noticed on another forum, Darren is advertising the Cabelas contest for Aug 18th.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be mistaken. I was just going off of when waterfowl weekend is.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

For me... my September is stuffed. I have the youth fair one of those middle weekends. For me September is bird season too.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Taken from the fuge

"Just sat down with the cabelas event coordinator Tom Bean and discussed the calling contest that we have been doing the last couple of years at the store during the waterfowl weekend. We will again be holding this contest, but have decided to move it to august 18th during the Fall Great Outdoors day weekend in order to avoid the conflict with the youth waterfowl hunt in september.

The last 2 years we have had a great showing to this contest and we hope that moving it to this date will keep the contest growing! in contestants and people supporting our talent here in the state.

Again they will be holding a youth class, and an open.

Duck meat competition. Youth and Open
Goose meat competition. Youth and Open

As i receive further details i will pass them on.

If possible could this be made a sticky????"


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks jeff


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> If possible could this be made a sticky????"


No, we had a bad experience in helping advertise such an event and it then went south, which left the administrator in a an awkward situation, so we don't do that any more.


----------

